# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  يه مشاور خصوصي كه زياد گرون نباشه بهم معرفي ميكنيد؟

## Golabetoon

من بعد سالها ميخوام. دوباره كنكور بدم نياز دارم يه مشاور كاربلد كنارم باشه و انگيزه مو قوي تر كنه
مشاوراي مكتبستان طورن؟

----------


## Golabetoon

كسي نيست كمكم كنهههه

----------


## POOYAE

آقای علیرضا افشار  :Yahoo (1):  - بقیه هم هستند اما گرون هستند

----------


## Golabetoon

اقاي افشار گرون ميگيرن ماهي سيصد نميتونم

----------


## POOYAE

> اقاي افشار گرون ميگيرن ماهي سيصد نميتونم


والا دیگه مشاور خوب با قیمیت پایین تر ندیدم مگر اینکه دوستان بشناسن  :Yahoo (1):  ( خب میتونید باهاشون حرف بزنید شاید تخفیفی بهتون بدن )

----------


## _Sorena_

*سلام
مشاور نمی خاد.خرج بی خودیه
همون فایلا صوتی اقای افشار رو گوش بدید،کافیه براتون*

----------


## mina62

شما امسال کنکور زبان داده بودین؟


> *سلام
> مشاور نمی خاد.خرج بی خودیه
> همون فایلا صوتی اقای افشار رو گوش بدید،کافیه براتون*

----------


## _Sorena_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mina62


شما امسال کنکور زبان داده بودین؟


اسپم نده
برو تاپیک خودت،می گم بهت*

----------


## mina62

خب بیا بگو دیگه :Yahoo (15): 


> *
> 
> اسپم نده
> برو تاپیک خودت،می گم بهت*

----------


## Golabetoon

از مشاوراي مكتبستان كسي اطلاعي نداره كارشون چطوريه

----------


## Golabetoon

نميتونم بعد دوري از درس ها حتما بايد يكي راهنمام باشه

----------


## _Sorena_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Golabetoon


نميتونم بعد دوري از درس ها حتما بايد يكي راهنمام باشه



خب سوالی داری همینجا بپرس.سیم ثانیه جوابتو می دن
مشاوره مکتبستانم اصن بدرد نمی خوره.از ارزون بودنش مشخصه!*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> از مشاوراي مكتبستان كسي اطلاعي نداره كارشون چطوريه


ویس های افشار خیلی بهتر از کاویانیه من خودم از عید میخوام مشاور تلفنی افشار بگیرم

----------


## ThePriNcE

دکتر رونقی،خودش دانشجو پزشکیه و چند سالیم هست مشاوره میده و خیلی آدم با وجدانیم هست،مهزینشم ماهی ۱۲۰ تومنه

----------


## Golabetoon

دكتر رونقي مشاوره تلفني ميدن؟

----------


## ThePriNcE

> دكتر رونقي مشاوره تلفني ميدن؟


بله
تو گوگل سرچ کنید سایتش میاد و شماره خودشم گذاشته مستقیم میشه با خودش حرف بزنید،من خودم باهاش مشاوره گرفتم و واقعا پیگیره و از این مشاورا نیست بخاطر پول کار کنه

----------


## mahdi7798

اونا کلابردارن نه مشاور.....هیچ کدومشون دکتر هم نیستند


> از مشاوراي مكتبستان كسي اطلاعي نداره كارشون چطوريه

----------


## Kurosh2576

مشاورای مکتبستان کشکه دوست عزیز.پول مشاور نده دوست عزیز من خیلی دادما خود دانید

----------


## Kurosh2576

من ماه پیش با دکتر رونقی داشتم کارش خوبه ولی خب بیمارستان ک میره دیگ وقت زیادی نداره برا دانش اموز بزاره و انصراف دادم .مکتبستان هیچ کدومشون دکتر نیستن .کاویانی هر وقت میاد رادیو خودشو لطفی معرفی میکنه

----------


## Kurosh2576

بقول دوستمون فقط فایل های دکتر افشار

----------


## s-1998

پوردستمالچی کارگاهاش بد نیست..اما خودش نظارت نمیکنه روت دستیار داره
قیمتش هم حضوری ۴۳۰۰
غیر حضوری ۲۱۵۰


Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## hassanhafezi

من در خدمتم پول هم نمیگیرم

----------


## Golabetoon

واي خوب شد نظر سنجي كردما 
مكتبستان داشت گولم ميزد

----------


## Golabetoon

شما مشاور هستيد؟

----------


## R7P

سلام مشاوره خصوصی گروه تیک بهترین گزینس همشون دانشجو دانشگاه تهران تازه کارت دانشجوییشونم گذاشتن بنده خدا ها که همه چی شفاف باشه[emoji12]
هزینه هم یه طرح دارن ۱۰۰ تومن در ماه یه طرح دارن ۲۰۰ تومن در ماه 
طرحی ۲۰۰‌تومنشون خودشون بهت برنامه میدن که تو هفته دقیقا چی بخونیو چیکار کنی  

The Only Solution For My Problems Is Me

----------


## Golabetoon

طرحي كه ماهي صد تومنه چطوريه

----------


## R7P

> طرحي كه ماهي صد تومنه چطوريه


آپ شون تو  مارکت بازار هست میتونی دانلود کنی 
اونجا قشنگ توضیح دادن 

The Only Solution For My Problems Is Me

----------


## مسیح

اصلا نیاز نیست پول مشاوره بدین مگر واسه یه راهنمای کلی اونم بخاطر اینکه میگین بعد از مدت ها دوباره اومدین کنکور بدین و اونم با یه جلسه حل میشه
متاسفانه فضای کنکور و کلاساش و مشاوره هاش فضای بدی شده و دور از انصاف.
همینجا بچه هایی هستن که قبلا کنکور دادن یا تو فضاش بودن میتونید از همونا کمک بگیرید خیلیم بهتر میتونن کمک کنن چون خودشون تو میدون عمل بودن ...
مشاوره ها کار خاصی انجام نمیدن فقط اسمشون باعث دلگرمیه
البته ناگفته نماند اگه کسی رو خودش کنترل نداشته باشه و نتونه تایم درس خوندنشو کنترل کنه و نیاز به یه بالاسری داره حتما مشاور بگیره که مشکل پیش نیاد واسش ...

----------


## Golabetoon

دقيقا منم الان همون حالتم كه نياز به بالاسري دارم 
شروع برام خيليييي سخته
افشار خيلي گرون ميگيره كاش با انصاف تر بود حيفففف

----------


## Abolfazlghasemi

سلام منم دنبال مشاور میگردم.ولی افشارخییییللللییییی گرونه البته واسه امثال من.مکتبستانم که 150 میگیره ولی خوب دوستان میگن به درد نمیخورن.منم موندم توش.لطفا به ما کمک کنید. یعنی کسی نیس که از یه مشاوردیگه استفاده کرده باشه و نتیجه گرفته باشه؟؟؟😩😩😩😩راستی سینا تهرانی هم هس که اون خیلی خیلی خیلی گرونه فک کنم

----------


## Golabetoon

نظرتون راجع به تيم دكتر رونقي جيه
هركي اطلاع داره لطفاااااا بگه

----------


## POOYAE

فک نکنم اینجا به نتیجه برسید / بیشتر افراد انجمن مشاور خودشونن ( کافیست یه سوال مشاوره ای بپرسید ) - در مورد مشاوره هم چون براتون مهمه کسی بالا سرتون باشه ( هزینه ش هم مهمه ) از همین آقای دکتر رونقی استفاده کنید - چون مشاوره عالی یا خوب کمتر از 100 تومن نمیگیره / مشاور 10% کار شمارو انجام میده و 90% کار رو باید خودتون انجام بدید | هرچه سریع تر تصمیم تون رو بگیرید روزها دارند میگذرن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Wild Rose

ننه بابام اصرار کردن مشاور بگیرم..خلاصه یکی پیدا شد به نام مقیمی اسلام..
کلی داستان بافت..تهش گفت هزینه اش 50 میلیون میشه :Yahoo (21): 
واقعا مرسی :Yahoo (21): 
اما به نظرم اگه فقط برنامه میخوای سایت گزینه دو برنامه روزانه داره..خیلیم خوبه!!
اما..اگه ناظر میخوای...میتونی به یکی از اعضای خانوادت بگی رو اجرا برنامت نظارت کنه!!

----------


## Golabetoon

پنجاه ميليون؟!؟!؟! مگه ميخواد چي كار كنه 
واقعا بازار گرمي. اه افتاده برا اينا 
حسابي ميچاپن مردم رو

----------


## Suicide

> پنجاه ميليون؟!؟!؟! مگه ميخواد چي كار كنه 
> واقعا بازار گرمي. اه افتاده برا اينا 
> حسابي ميچاپن مردم رو


دقیقا مشاور رو برا چه کاری میخوای ؟؟؟ اگه برای نظارت روی کارهات کهواسه این راه زیاده ..نیازی هم به هزینه گزاف نیست .. 

تاپیکای سجاد = @8mit8 رو بخونی خودت یه پا مشاور میشی  ....

----------


## Golabetoon

من تازه عضو شدم بلد نيستم چطوري برم تو تاپيكشون

----------


## s-1998

> ننه بابام اصرار کردن مشاور بگیرم..خلاصه یکی پیدا شد به نام مقیمی اسلام..
> کلی داستان بافت..تهش گفت هزینه اش 50 میلیون میشه
> واقعا مرسی
> اما به نظرم اگه فقط برنامه میخوای سایت گزینه دو برنامه روزانه داره..خیلیم خوبه!!
> اما..اگه ناظر میخوای...میتونی به یکی از اعضای خانوادت بگی رو اجرا برنامت نظارت کنه!!


داداش داری اشتباه میزنی[emoji4] [emoji4] 
دیگه سینا تهرانی هم به من گفت ۴۰میلیون[emoji52] [emoji52] [emoji52] 

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Wild Rose

> داداش داری اشتباه میزنی[emoji4] [emoji4] دیگه سینا تهرانی هم به من گفت ۴۰میلیون[emoji52] [emoji52] [emoji52] Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


اولا داداش عمه اته :Yahoo (21): من خواهرم :Yahoo (4): خودش گفت...البته + تدریس فیزیک در کنارش..

----------


## mahsa92

سلام.من میتونم مشاور سال کنکور خودمو بهتون معرفی کنم.هر سال کلی دانشجوی روزانه و علوم پزشکی و... غیره میده.
ادم با انصافی هم هست
البته تلفنی زیاد شاگرد بر نمیداره که بتونه با همون خوب کارکنه
نمیدونم منظورتون از ارزون و اینا چیه ولی ایشون فک کنم امسال ماهی 200 بیشتر نگیرن. اگه خواستین میتونه کمک خوبی باشه براتون
یه مشاور دیگه هم هستن که تازه باهاشون اشنا شدم ایشونم کارشون خوبه ولی نمیدونم تلفنی مشاوره بدن یا نه

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> نظرتون راجع به تيم دكتر رونقي جيه
> هركي اطلاع داره لطفاااااا بگه


ادم خوبیه ماهی 125 تومنه میصرفه بد بود ادامه نده

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش داری اشتباه میزنی[emoji4] [emoji4] 
> دیگه سینا تهرانی هم به من گفت ۴۰میلیون[emoji52] [emoji52] [emoji52] 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


40 میلیون  :Yahoo (110): 

میخواد جای شما بره کنکور بده یا میخواد آپولو براتون هوا کنه!؟  :Yahoo (78):

----------


## s-1998

> 40 میلیون 
> 
> میخواد جای شما بره کنکور بده یا میخواد آپولو براتون هوا کنه!؟


واالله منم اسمش رو‌توی نت دیدم.صرفا از روی کنجکاوی به تلگرامشون پیام دادم
بعدم بلاک کردن منو[emoji4] [emoji4] 
وگرنه منم اینقدر داشتم ماشین میخردیم[emoji22] 

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## s-1998

> اولا داداش عمه اتهمن خواهرمخودش گفت...البته + تدریس فیزیک در کنارش..


خواهر جان حالا من یه اشتباهی کردم چرا پای عمه ام رو‌میکشی وسط[emoji52]  

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------

